# Whats your education?



## 1300 Class (Jun 1, 2006)

Well, currently half way through a BA at the University of Queensland (one of the best in Australia, according to the Times Higher Education Suppliment 2005). What about you?


----------



## Mini (Jun 1, 2006)

Dropped out of high school. Mostly failing marks from grade 11 onward. 

Go figure.


----------



## sunandshadow (Jun 1, 2006)

B.A. in English from Penn State University. Years of independent research into video game design and literary theory.
Result: jobless.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jun 1, 2006)

Quit school three years into an English BA. Quit school again after one semester of student teaching for Elem Ed. I started college at 15 because of parental pressure, did well (got recognition in _USA Today_ as the winner of the All American Scholar Award), but I was not emotionally coping well at all being closeted, having depression and suffering from severe anorexia. 

I have to say, I'm surprised I'm as doing as well "in the real world" as I am. Working a 40 to 50 hour workweek, I can devote lots of time to writing my novel, developing myself as a writer, and maintaining interpersonal relationships, while succeeding in the work world. It's kind of nice. However, when I do return to school, I think I'll be more prepared for it.


----------



## rainyday (Jun 1, 2006)

Two bachelor's degrees and a few classes at an art school.


----------



## missaf (Jun 1, 2006)

almost a BS in Business, minor in music, looking towards an MS in library science, and getting another bachelor's in history.


----------



## Echoes (Jun 1, 2006)

BA in History. I took a year off to work, travel, and relax. I'm headed back to school in the fall, most likely for a BS in Secondary Education.


----------



## MoonGoddess (Jun 1, 2006)

*Graduated high school in 1977. Associates in Computer Electronics, completed in 1997. I went from HS straight to work at an Army defense plant. Worked there for 18.5 years until the government contracts ran out, then they closed the plant down.

Needed to learn some new skills, so off to school I went!*


----------



## BBW Betty (Jun 1, 2006)

BA in secondary education--Social Studies. 5 years later, I went back for a year and picked up an English - Education minor. Later, I went back again, adding grad courses in Special Education/Emotional-Behavior disorders. I have almost enough credits for my Masters, but don't want to price myself out of getting hired by a school district.


----------



## jamie (Jun 1, 2006)

BA in English, BA in philosophy and 2.5 years in law school.


----------



## Carrie (Jun 1, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Quit school three years into an English BA. Quit school again after one semester of student teaching for Elem Ed. I started college at 15



<cough> Doogie. <cough>


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jun 1, 2006)

Graduated High School by the skin of my teeth. Decided I'd had enough and didn't go on to higher ed. I do have education from private teachers for vocal performance, diction, music theory, dramatic coaching, costume making and design, massage therapy and a certification to teach Sunday School for grades k-12.

Other than that I'm as dumb as a post but not a penny in debt.


----------



## FitChick (Jun 1, 2006)

Australian Lord said:


> Well, currently half way through a BA at the University of Queensland (one of the best in Australia, according to the Times Higher Education Suppliment 2005). What about you?



High school graduate and self-taught apart from that. Even when college grad friends were job seeking, I always had a good job when I wanted one (except for having taken time off to raise my family). I have no complaints!


----------



## Donna (Jun 1, 2006)

AS in Computer Technology and BA in Business Administration with a minor in Journalism (I originally went to college to be a writer.) I hold a few software certifications as well. 

Thinking about going back to school to learn broadcasting.


----------



## Emma (Jun 1, 2006)

Just finished college (English and History)

Now going to uni to do History.


----------



## Jes (Jun 1, 2006)

MSU, ADL.



pants


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jun 1, 2006)

Being a tomboy i had dreams of becoming a mechanic (i was always helping out my brothers mates repairing their cars & motorbikes & beat the whole school year - including the lads- in Engineering Science) but my parents forbade me to continue my studies figuring a female would not get work in that line. Dreams crushed, i ended up at secretarial college, where i passed but never did follow up career wise. 

Instead i ended up trying several careers trying to work out my niche .... i eventually found it when i became a nanny. Nowdays i work in a supermarket, but my career is raising well balanced sons


----------



## mango (Jun 1, 2006)

*- Bachelor of Business (Marketing) from Monash University

- Diploma in Multimedia Imaging & Web Design

- Completed the 'Interpretation Module' of the Federation of Australian Astrologers (FAA Inc) Examination Board syllabus.
[When you complete all four modules, you qualify to become a practicing FAA certified astrologer]

 *


----------



## moonvine (Jun 1, 2006)

B.A. in Spanish/English, M.S. in Community Counseling, Certificate in Local Area Networking.

Wish I would have gone Lily's route.


----------



## fatlane (Jun 1, 2006)

I graduated from the School of Hard Knocks and went on to get a degree from the College of Having the Crap Kicked Out of Me.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Jun 1, 2006)

Lilly, "not a penny in debt"

WOW! Good for you.................wish I could say the same!!!!!!!!!!!! I have paid everything off twice..............but because of family situation someone always forces me back into debt. DAMN!

BA in Music Performance and Music History
MFA in Theatre with an emphasis in Voice and Speech
A few credits in PhD - Education (not gonna finish...too old....too tired!)

Teach at a local college.......Intro. toTheatre, Art and Music (love my job!)

Hugs, Kara


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 1, 2006)

BS in Computer science (back in the mainframe days)...minor in general science, specialized in physics.

Net result of education...the technical equivalent of a degree in dinosaur shoeing.


----------



## Falling Boy (Jun 1, 2006)

Screw all of you I am a 12th year college Freshman


----------



## curvluver (Jun 1, 2006)

BSc in Biology...
BSc in physics (and believe me it's more BS than BSc for both of those)

did some masters work in radiobiophysics (clinic radiotherapy), but quit during my last semester. It was one thing treating 2 pack a day smokers with lung cancer... I felt bad, but not that bad... when I did my paediatric rotation I thought this was just too nasty... so I quit...

I then changed paths and graduated with honors in computer science (3.95 gpa... and was voted king of the geeks, by all my geeky classmates...).

Keep thinking/getting pestered to do my Masters in Information Systems... Maybe one day I'll consider it...


----------



## fatlane (Jun 1, 2006)

Falling Boy said:


> Screw all of you I am a 12th year college Freshman



THAT'S what I'm TALKIN about! 

Work the system, baby, or it's gonna work you!


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 1, 2006)

I'm two months shy of getting a degree in Culinary Arts. Of course, I dropped out 12 years ago so it's kind of moot.
Hoping to go back to school in September for Medical Assisting.


----------



## ataraxia (Jun 1, 2006)

B.S. in Computer Science. Work in the field and don't use any of it.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jun 1, 2006)

I have a BFA with a thick layer of dust on it.


----------



## crazygrad (Jun 1, 2006)

BA history
BA Ashkenazic Studies

MA- History

will be in an MA program next year in Ashkenazic Studies and PHD in history, and will finish my area studies cert. in Eastern European/ Slavic Studies


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jun 1, 2006)

I have an associates in Elementary Ed *which is pretty much useless*

A BS in Early Childhood Ed

A MS in Public School Administration

I'm certified to teach early childhood, and children with mild/moderate and severe and profound disabilities

I'm debating on working on becoming nationally board certified

and yes..even though I swear it would never happen..I'm considering yet another degree..LOL


----------



## Ash (Jun 1, 2006)

BA in Accounting, minor in Finance.

Thinking of getting my MBA in the (distant) future.


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 1, 2006)

I am very nervous about posting this, but, given I appreciate everyone's candor here on the boards, I'll let this one out:

Finished high school without graduating.

The grades were good enough, but I didn't have enough _art_ credits.

(Why the school counsellor didn't call me in to discuss this upon seeing my course selection for my final year, I will _never_ know  )


...


----------



## Chimpi (Jun 1, 2006)

Graduated High School here in Florida, and have yet to attend college.
Been working since. 

Thinking about either Minnesota State College-SE Technical (Red Wing - Instrument Repair School) in Minnesota, or try practicing again and going for Univeristy of Miami, Julliard, Eastman, and such like that. *shrugs* Who knows.

Not me!


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jun 1, 2006)

Jes said:


> pants



Solomon Grundy wants pants too.


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Jun 2, 2006)

BA in Public Relations and International Studies
MS in Journalism


----------



## comngetmeFA (Jun 2, 2006)

BA in Fine Arts or BFA
summa cum laude, might i add...? (not bragging really, just wanted to say it like that ^_^)

Also training in secondary education, but...not officially certified to teach. Haven't taken the test...

But next will be masters of Fine Arts, concentration in painting. VCU maybe?


----------



## comngetmeFA (Jun 2, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> nationally board certified




Go for it! More money!


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 2, 2006)

Carrie said:


> <cough> Doogie. <cough>





..............:doh: ..............


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 2, 2006)

Highschool - Graduated (National Honor Society, Beta Club, Cum-Laude *ack*)
Community College - Some courses but credits expired unfortunately. Great learning 
experience, nonetheless. I took Chemistry, Advanced Math, Literature, Computer 
courses. 

and later..... *again*

Community College - CNA/Home Health Care certification

As of right now, I want to go back to college for either Pharmacy Tech, Phlebotomist, or X-ray Tech hopefully sooner than later.


----------



## mejix (Jun 2, 2006)

always in trouble in high school. joined the marines. fought in 'nam. came back to the wife and kids. factory closed. had a little problem with the law. i swear the bastard had it coming. been riding my harley ever since.








*


----------



## lipmixgirl (Jun 2, 2006)

B.A. in Personalized Study Program - double major - American Multiculturalism and Diversity and Yiddish and Ashkenazic Studies; The Ohio State University

Study Abroad - Yiddish and Ashkenazic Studies - University of Oxford (UK)

M.A. in Individualized Study - American Multiculturalism and Diversity with an emphasis on Critical Discrimination Theory and Practice - New York University
:wubu:


----------



## eightyseven (Jun 2, 2006)

Uh oh lipmixgirl... we might have some issues considering you went to "The Ohio State University" (I never got the "The" part... compensating for something?). You did create yourself a very spiffy major though, I must admit!

I'm one year through my BA in Sociology (and hopefully Organizational Studies as well... it's an interdisciplinary thing, hehe) at THE UNIVERSITY OF MICHIGAN (hence my avatar )

Don't worry lipmixgirl, I'm not malicious I swear... just goofing around 
We can get along despite our rivalry, right? GO BLUE


----------



## lipmixgirl (Jun 2, 2006)

eightyseven said:


> Uh oh lipmixgirl... we might have some issues considering you went to "The Ohio State University" (I never got the "The" part... compensating for something?). You did create yourself a very spiffy major though, I must admit!
> 
> I'm one year through my BA in Sociology (and hopefully Organizational Studies as well... it's an interdisciplinary thing, hehe) at THE UNIVERSITY OF MICHIGAN (hence my avatar )
> 
> ...


 
hey eighty, 
thanks for the compliment... i'll tell you what, we can get along... in fact, come visit me and not only will be get along, but i will convert you to the buckeye you've always wanted to be!!!!!!!!!!

GO BUCKS!!!! :wubu:


----------



## eightyseven (Jun 2, 2006)

Two things I'll never convert to: 

1) Any religion that's not Judaism... just because it's what I know and love
2) An Ohio State Buckeyes fan

... but we can still be friends, just maybe not this November 18th 

*GO BLUE!!!*


----------



## Stormy (Jun 2, 2006)

I was passed from the 8th grade with five F's and one D, didn't attend high school, then in my 20's got a GED (I was scoring at a 12th grade level on standardized tests by 6th grade so it was easy; I'm glad I took that route instead of spending four more years in school.) and a BS in Biology, with a Chemistry minor.


----------



## Stormy (Jun 2, 2006)

I've probably learned more online than I did in college. Being able to quickly and easily learn all about any topic, anytime, without even getting up, is fantastic.


----------



## snuggletiger (Jun 2, 2006)

Gee all I have is a Bachelor of Arts in Economics and 2 classes short of a 2nd Degree in History.


----------



## GeorgeNL (Jun 2, 2006)

Ms.C. Electronic engineering and a Ph.D., both at the university of Delft. Actually during my ph.d. I got my first computer with an Internet connection, where the good old "AltaVista" helped me discovering Dimensions!


----------



## BBHCgirl (Jun 2, 2006)

I am currently finishing my 3rd semester out of 4 at Ashmead Massage school  One of the best things i could do. My focus will be plus size massage. yay!


----------



## Kimberleigh (Jun 2, 2006)

fatlane said:


> I graduated from the School of Hard Knocks and went on to get a degree from the College of Having the Crap Kicked Out of Me.



I was the quiet girl that sat in the corner and read.


Actually, I finished high school with a 3.8 and went to Louisiana Tech University for 2 semesters before running completely out of money. There are extenuating circumstances that would probably bore you to tears.
Then I enrolled in Life University and am now a permanent student.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Jun 2, 2006)

Kimberleigh said:


> Then I enrolled in Life University and am now a permanent student.




As we all should be, Kimberleigh!!!!!!!!!! 
Hugs, Kara


----------



## Webmaster (Jun 2, 2006)

Australian Lord said:


> Well, currently half way through a BA at the University of Queensland (one of the best in Australia, according to the Times Higher Education Suppliment 2005). What about you?



Masters Degree in Architecture from the Swiss Federal Institute of Technology in Zurich, Switzerland, then Ph.D. at Rensselaer Polytechnic Institute in Troy, New York, with concentration on statistics an computer science.


----------



## JMNYC (Jun 2, 2006)

High school. Self-taught writer, musician, etc, from books books books and practice practice practice, and the school of hard knox.

Am about to embark on the learning of an instrument I've had my eye on for almost 30 years---a six-foot tall harp.


HONK


----------



## JoyJoy (Jun 2, 2006)

Graduated in '84, attended 1 semester of college with a psych major, interior design minor....then dropped out when I got married. 

Started back in '04 with an fine arts/art education major, but had to put it on hold again for financial reasons...but will be going back soon, hopefully next spring. I've often said I'd love to be a professional student, given the opportunity.


----------



## Edens_heel (Jun 2, 2006)

Bachelor of Fine Arts, Majoring in Visual Art studio practices and minoring in film and video studies from Simon Fraser University (BC)

Certificate in Liberal Arts from SFU

Currently working on Certificate in Editing and my application towards a Masters in Publishing (Would also like to do a Masters in Painting at some point, but I don't really see the use in it just now... or ever. More for personal satisfaction than anything else.)

In high school, I barely scraped my until grade 12, but I just didn't have the urge to try. I was definitely the kid in the corner reading endlessly - nothing speaks to teenage depression like Russian Novelists!


----------



## Donna (Jun 2, 2006)

eightyseven said:


> *GO BLUE!!!*



Had to echo the *GO BLUE!* cry.


----------



## GeorgeNL (Jun 2, 2006)

Webmaster said:


> Masters Degree in Architecture from the Swiss Federal Institute of Technology in Zurich, Switzerland, then Ph.D. at Rensselaer Polytechnic Institute in Troy, New York, with concentration on statistics an computer science.


Conrad, what made you decide to move from Swiss to the US? Is it because of oppertunities you got, or also because life is good overthere? 
For me, certainly in CA there are very nice oppertinities.


----------



## Falling Boy (Jun 2, 2006)

eightyseven said:


> Two things I'll never convert to:
> 
> 1) Any religion that's not Judaism... just because it's what I know and love
> 2) An Ohio State Buckeyes fan
> ...




GO STATE!!!!!!


----------



## Isa (Jun 2, 2006)

fatlane said:


> I graduated from the School of Hard Knocks and went on to get a degree from the College of Having the Crap Kicked Out of Me.



Amen brother, amen.


----------



## FitChick (Jun 2, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> I am very nervous about posting this, but, given I appreciate everyone's candor here on the boards, I'll let this one out:
> 
> Finished high school without graduating.
> 
> ...



Hey, that's okay! LOTS of people did not finish high school and went on to accomplish a lot! Some even became mayors, actors, etc.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 2, 2006)

BA in Communication with a minor in Psychology from Rutgers University.


----------



## Placebo (Jun 2, 2006)

was mechanical engineering major at manhattan college (still am kinda) beginning my third year, but transferring to suny new paltz in upstate new york for either art or psychology (like i'm really going to find a job after college........) but at this point, i've stopped caring.... all of the AP courses i took in high school counted for nothing and my sat's scores tend to make people hate me.....


----------



## lipmixgirl (Jun 2, 2006)

eightyseven said:


> Two things I'll never convert to:
> 
> 1) Any religion that's not Judaism... just because it's what I know and love
> 2) An Ohio State Buckeyes fan
> ...


 
1. any religion that's not judaism!
2. a michigan wolverines fan...

can we still be friends??? that is a good question... and this 11/18 - you are going down! 

GO BUCKS!:wubu:


----------



## crazygrad (Jun 2, 2006)

Another Buckeye here. Though I did my summer study in Australia (research), Vilnius (language) and Boston (language).


----------



## MissToodles (Jun 2, 2006)

This summer semester, I finish my B.A. in English Lit. with many (too many courses) in Secondary & Special Education. 

Don't know what I'm doing for grad. school yet. Interested in Sociology as well as a Graduate degree in English. For pratical reasons, I'll probably start off with TESOL or Literacy.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 2, 2006)

BBHCgirl said:


> I am currently finishing my 3rd semester out of 4 at Ashmead Massage school  One of the best things i could do. My focus will be plus size massage. yay!



*gets in line with a towel and some oil*


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 2, 2006)

Placebo said:


> was mechanical engineering major at manhattan college (still am kinda) beginning my third year, but transferring to suny new paltz in upstate new york for either art or psychology (like i'm really going to find a job after college........) but at this point, i've stopped caring.... all of the AP courses i took in high school counted for nothing and my sat's scores tend to make people hate me.....



It's not the SAT scores  




hee hee heee hee


----------



## Placebo (Jun 3, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> It's not the SAT scores
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and just what are you implying Miss Doubty McSkeptical? hmmmmm?
=)


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 3, 2006)

Graduated HS in '85 (barely.. with a 1.9 gpa. ), spent the next 11 years in and out of college, paying my entire way. BS in Comp Sci (Class of '96!), and using it ever since. Was considering an MS in Comp Sci but my heart doesn't want to spend the rest of my existence in Comp Sci.. maybe something foodee related.


----------



## Tiger's_Lily (Jun 3, 2006)

Here goes!

Was pulled out of school at the age of 13 because.....well....I'll just say family problems. My father was a chef, so I was taught from a very early age how to cook, clean and be a waitress. Twenty five years later, I didn't want to still be cooking for a living when I was the age I am now, so decided to educate myself in computers. 

Took as many courses as I could, had four part-time jobs (two being volunteer jobs, so I didn't get paid for them, but a hell of a lot of experience) and one casual weekend job at one time to advance my computer skills. Two years later received a Certificate 111 in Information Technology. I am able to use all of the skills I've pretty well taught myself over the past four years to do the best job I can at my present employment. I LOVE designing and maintaining databases, specifically Microsoft Access. Actually ANYTHING to do with design and computers I find absolutely fascinating!! 

So, I may not have 'letters' after my name and a fancy title but I do have the 'excuse the pun' the*balls* to get off my ass, and work that ass off, doing what I had to do to get the sort of skills that will affectively give me the best possible chance of getting a job I like. Isn't that what it's all about anyway?


----------



## GeorgeNL (Jun 3, 2006)

Tiger's_Lily said:


> Here goes!
> Took as many courses as I could, had four part-time jobs (two being volunteer jobs, so I didn't get paid for them, but a hell of a lot of experience) and one casual weekend job at one time to advance my computer skills. Two years later received a Certificate 111 in Information Technology. I am able to use all of the skills I've pretty well taught myself over the past four years to do the best job I can at my present employment. I LOVE designing and maintaining databases, specifically Microsoft Access. Actually ANYTHING to do with design and computers I find absolutely fascinating!!



You certainly learn amazingly fast Tiger's_Lily, but I noticed before that you have a sharp mind. 

Now, I'm off to the city, someone urged me to buy a camera 

George


----------



## TomahWoman (Jun 3, 2006)

Hi TL...Im verry impressed! Wish I could learn the dang program...wanna teach me? Or maybe you could just set me a program to enter my data, hey!!
I just use Excel all the time.
But I also know your talent in photoshop or similar. Smart woman.
How are you anyway?
Rob


----------



## Tiger's_Lily (Jun 3, 2006)

GeorgeNL said:


> Now, I'm off to the city, someone urged me to buy a camera
> 
> George



I can't imagine who?... ...oh and don't you mean 'a bloody camera'....


----------



## Tiger's_Lily (Jun 3, 2006)

TomahWoman said:


> Hi TL...Im verry impressed! Wish I could learn the dang program...wanna teach me? Or maybe you could just set me a program to enter my data, hey!!
> I just use Excel all the time.
> But I also know your talent in photoshop or similar. Smart woman.
> How are you anyway?
> Rob



Hi Rob

Excel!.....have never really warmed to that program. Sure, any time you want something made up, I'll do what I can. 

Got a good ol' dose of the flu, oh and a serverly infected leg. Not to worry, a massive dose of anti-biotics, 9 tabs a day for the next two weeks and I'll be back to me-ol'-self... 

ps.....how long has it been since we've been trying to get that cute wittle Dutchman to get himself a bloody camera?......it sounds like I might have finally wore him down.....did you get it yet? did you get it yet? did you get it yet? did you get it yet ?did you get it yet? did you get it yet? did you get it yet?  

Now I'm back to watching 'Heatbeat'.....love the show!!


----------



## TomahWoman (Jun 3, 2006)

Well, when he does, and works out its operation, we can expect lots and lots of pics of the place and him, eh!
Sorry to hear you are down with flu...hard to shift. Ive got a cold and with it seemed to have damaged something in my back...so OK, Ill do without vacuuming the place for a while, but meanwhile a physio chap is doing wonderful massages, :eat2: 
I even tried to adopt a local cat, just to warm the end of the bed, like, but cant persuade him (her) to move in, even with the freezing cold weather. Oh well, 
Meanwhile, look after yourself TL. hope it goes better soon.
cheers, and back to The Bill  
Rob


----------



## GeorgeNL (Jun 3, 2006)

TomahWoman said:


> Well, when he does, and works out its operation, we can expect lots and lots of pics of the place and him, eh!
> Sorry to hear you are down with flu...hard to shift. Ive got a cold and with it seemed to have damaged something in my back...so OK, Ill do without vacuuming the place for a while, but meanwhile a physio chap is doing wonderful massages, :eat2:
> I even tried to adopt a local cat, just to warm the end of the bed, like, but cant persuade him (her) to move in, even with the freezing cold weather. Oh well,
> Meanwhile, look after yourself TL. hope it goes better soon.
> ...


Mmm, maybe I should do a course on massage..

Anyway, I have now a shiny new camera on my desk, and batteries are in the charger!


----------



## TomahWoman (Jun 3, 2006)

:smitten: *George*!
Of course! If you want to make women writhe in ecstacy, just go there...I think it's a degree course here in Oz, and probably you have all the credits anyway with your PhD, just do the extension course. But do be careful what sort of women you accept as clients! Otherwise they will never get better!!
Rob
So get going with that camera, hey?


----------



## GeorgeNL (Jun 3, 2006)

TomahWoman said:


> :smitten: *George*!
> Of course! If you want to make women writhe in ecstacy, just go there...I think it's a degree course here in Oz, and probably you have all the credits anyway with your PhD, just do the extension course. But do be careful what sort of women you accept as clients! Otherwise they will never get better!!
> Rob
> So get going with that camera, hey?



He he, all that electric energy generated during a good massage.  
Yes it's gonne be challange to be proffesional. 

I have to wait till the batteries are full Rob.


----------



## butch (Jun 4, 2006)

I guess I'll add my two cents to the discussion. College drop-out who went back to finish my degree in English, and am now in a PhD program in English. I've lurked on and off here for years, but came back recently because I was researching a paper and really enjoyed the personalities on the board and decided to try and participate. If I ever get this paper written (right now I think I'll save it for part of my dissertation), I'll let you know. My main area of focus is the academic discipline of fat studies. Lots of exciting work going on right now in the field of fat studies, too. 

But, just because I'm in an English program don't expect everything I write to be perfect. Ok, ya'll?


----------



## sunandshadow (Jun 5, 2006)

butch said:


> I guess I'll add my two cents to the discussion. College drop-out who went back to finish my degree in English, and am now in a PhD program in English. I've lurked on and off here for years, but came back recently because I was researching a paper and really enjoyed the personalities on the board and decided to try and participate. If I ever get this paper written (right now I think I'll save it for part of my dissertation), I'll let you know. My main area of focus is the academic discipline of fat studies. Lots of exciting work going on right now in the field of fat studies, too.
> 
> But, just because I'm in an English program don't expect everything I write to be perfect. Ok, ya'll?




Ooh, maybe you can tell me a bit about english graduate work and publishing then!  I have a BA in english and I'm writing a nonfiction book about structuralist literary theory's practical applications - in other words, a how-to-write book. Now, I know you have to write something as part of getting a master's degree. Do you think that since I'm using this book anyway I could use it towards getting a master's degree, and that perhaps the university press might publish it for me? How does that work?


----------



## Mini (Jun 5, 2006)

Suspicions confirmed. I *am* the dumbest person here.


----------



## missaf (Jun 5, 2006)

Mini said:


> Suspicions confirmed. I *am* the dumbest person here.




Going to college has nothing to do with intelligence, Mini. You are eloquent and are full of common sense and practical knowledge, at least from what you show us on the boards --- unless you're having someone else post for you?!


----------



## butch (Jun 5, 2006)

Sunandshadow,

Well, what info I can give you off the top of my head is that, typically, a master's thesis in English is usually too short to be published by itself, and too long to be published in a journal or a collection of scholarly essays. I think they are around 60 pages in total. I skipped the thesis part of my education, so I haven't written one myself. But, you may be better off looking for a graduate program in rhetoric if you're working on a how-to-write text. 

As far as publishing goes, not every university has a press, so my understanding there is that every year the various academic presses look over the lists of recently completed dissertations to decide if there are dissertations that look promising as a future book. My understanding is most dissertations don't get published, but they are made available electronically though a dissertation database that most colleges subscribe to. I believe some, but not all, master's theses can be located there, too. Usually, the school where the dissertation was written keeps a copy on file in the library, but that isn't bound into a book or available for sale.

Also, enterprising students will make contacts with the academic presses at conferences in order to drum up interest in their dissertations, so when it's finished they have contacts to send it off to for consideration for publication. Feel free to pm me if you have other questions.

Mini,

Believe me, I'm no smarter now than I was when I was a college drop-out, and my brother, who is a high school drop-out, is probably better read than I am. Just like Missaf says, college has absolutely no bearing on one's intelligence. I'm mostly avoiding 'real work' by continuing my education, anyway. Believe me, I sound like a dork most of the time online, and in class,too. I'm just old enough to not care so much anymore.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jun 5, 2006)

Carrie said:


> <cough> Doogie. <cough>



<snort> Freak <snort>


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jun 5, 2006)

This has been an interesting thread. Thanks for starting it! It's kind of fun to see where everyone comes from. Lots of self taught folks who are articulate and wise, and lots of different kinds of education. What a well-rounded (pun intended!) group.

I graduated high school in 1982 with an obscenely high GPA (third in my class, I was another one of those girls who sat in the corner reading), went to one semester of school at Pacific Lutheran University. Met and married a guy, and started having babies. Thus began my real education.  I got involved with chidlbirth issues and became a certified childbirth educator and childbirth assistant. I did that for a number of years while raising my kids until going back to school in 2000. I graduated in May, 2004 with a BS in Nursing. I'm not ashamed to say that I did very well in school, and graduated with high honors; however, all that being said, all the A's I racked up in school did nothing to make me a good nurse and I realized, soon after leaving school, how little I actually knew. (Very humbling).

My future plans include becoming a certified lactation consultant, getting certified in my specialty (perinatal medicine) and going back to school to get my Masters and becoming a CNM (certified nurse midwife). Although it's only been recently that the idea of going back to school hasn't filled me with dread, truth be told. I'd also like to get a degree in anthropology, just because culture interests me and I think school is fun. (Except nursing school. Which was a slag).


----------



## LJ Rock (Jun 5, 2006)

Bachelor of Music, emphasis in Theory and Composition


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Jun 5, 2006)

Ladyrose quit school when she was 18. I did though go back and get my GED when I was 39, just to know that I could do it.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jun 5, 2006)

fatlane said:


> I graduated from the School of Hard Knocks and went on to get a degree from the College of Having the Crap Kicked Out of Me.


HEY me too! I knew you seemed familiar.


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Jan 28, 2016)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> HEY me too! I knew you seemed familiar.



Just curious. What was your Prom like? (I can only imagine!)

By the way, I graduated in Physics and Math (1959) and went on for a year of grad school in Astronomy at the Univ. of Arizona. While I was there, I made two ASTONISHING discoveries: computers and girls, Changed my life forever.


----------



## BountifulBabs (Jan 28, 2016)

I have a B.A. in Communications from Rowan University, specializations in Public Relations and Writing Arts.


----------

